# Помогите, пожалуйста оценить инструмент!!



## PavelPirat (1 Сен 2011)

Добрый день!! Помогите, пожалуйста оценить инструмент!! В продаже не встречал такого, поэтому не могу сориентироваться - плохой или хороший, сколько примерно стоит бу в неплохом состоянии (см. фото). Попал ко мне совершенно случайно, с удовольствием продам в хорошие руки!! Заранее спасибо за помощь!

Удалите, пожалуйста, эту тему. Случайно отправил без фото.


----------

